# Wow, how sad is this?



## Jared (Sep 1, 2001)

A forum for posting IBS success stories... and there are only two other posts here.That is not very encouraging LOL!But just in case anyone else wanders by here, I will share some things that work for me.First, I've learned the hard way after living with IBS for 27 years that diet is EXTREMELY important. Avoiding fatty foods is essential. Maybe some people can get away with having a slice of pizza or a big juicy steak every now and then, but the vast majority of IBS people I've talked to can't (myself included).Resist the temptation and peer pressure. Don't eat a slice of ice cream birthday cake just to fit in with everyone else at the party. Don't have a beer just because everyone else is having one (beer is high in fat). You will pay for it later, it is inevitable.Metamucil can work wonders for you whether you have IBS C or D. Start off slow (once a day) and work your way up. It even comes in tasty cinnamon-sugar cookie form, so there's no reason not to try it.Exercise has helped me a great deal as well. If you have IBS C, aerobic exercise can help promote bowel movements and yoga can help loosen up excess gas. I would suggest again that you start off slow--especially if you haven't exercised in a while. It's not important really what you do, just do SOMETHING. Take a walk around the block. Do ten sit-ups (or one even). Exercise over time will increase your energy levels and also your tolerance for physical pain which -- sadly -- you will probably need someday during a severe IBS attack.Drink lots... I mean LOTS... of water. This is especially helpful for IBS-C.Get plenty of sleep, especially if you know you'll be doing something (travelling or whatever) that will aggravate your symptoms.If you worry a lot about IBS even when you're not sick with an attack, try to ease this anxiety by making preparations for the next attack. Keep some handiwipes and a change of clothes in your car (God forbid you ever need to use them, but it will act as a safety blanket). Bring whatever meds you take during an attack with you when you leave the house. Scout out the bathrooms when you go to a new place, so you know where they are if you need to use them. These kinds of preparations usually aren't necessary but they can help put your mind at ease.Finally, don't keep IBS a secret. I kept it a secret for years--was ashamed of it even. Only my immediate family knew. But keeping it a secret was much more stressful than telling my friends and co-workers about it. One of the great benefits I had from talking about IBS was that I discovered people I knew--both friends and co-workers--also had IBS and were keeping it secret. Now we support each other and I don't have this "big dark secret" hanging over me.Hope these tips help. Actually, I'll be happy if anyone even reads them







-- Jared


----------

